# bleeding please help



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am due to go for egg collection tomorrow morning and just realised i am bleeding heavy - i am really worried. HAs anyone had this or know what it is? Can i lose the eggs before collection? 

Thank you,

Womble


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Womble,

This happened me on my 1st cycle.  I started bleeding 2 days before egg collection.  Don't worry about your eggs, they are in your ovaries, an generally bleeding is from your womb.  

My lining had gone into overdrive and was measuring an unbelievable 24mm!!!

Because my lining was compromised, no transfers were done, but egg collection went ahead.

All embies were put on ice until my lining issues were sorted.

Hope you get sorted.

Dee


----------



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Dee,

Thank you - i thought they would be ok as they are in the ovaries, but i am so worried and thinking the worst about everything at the moment. So upset this has happened, really thought this was it and we were ready for transfer on Wednesday. You never know what hurdles will get in the way.

I am in at 9.30am tomorrow for my collection, but have to have a scan before so they can check whats going on. I have been feeling very bloated and sore the last few days, as they were worried that i was over-stimulationg. Thank god got it controlled and had to come off the Gonal F for the last 3 days. Lining has always been slow at thickening and last scan (Thursday) it was 9.3mm so ok to go ahead - just gutted that this has happened and tomorrow feels like a year away to wait for answers!!!

Thanks for your reply and wish you all the luck in the world for the future!!!

Womble


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Womble,

Hoping that this is a temporary blip for you and everything can go ahead as scheduled.

One thing that a great friend of mine said to me at the time of my bleeding and delayed egg transfer, when I was really upset and feeling down.  She said to me, 'Dee, this is not the end of the road, it's a break in the journey'.  I always think of this.

Everything crossed for you,

Dee


----------



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your friend is very wise! Thank you... and i will remember those words! Everything will seem better tomorrow after a good nights sleep.

Hopefully, tomorrow, the collection will go ok and i will get some good eggs!!!

Thanks for your reply, i feel more assured that it's not just me and this doesn't mean the end of the road - will stay positive!!

Enjoy your weekend!

Womble x


----------

